# Hello from Kansas



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* ty0917. Have fun here.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

check out the Discussion thread and classified. If your looking for a bow, try looking for an Outdoor show in your area. Some of the Bow manufacturer will have reps there and areas you can try the bow out before making your decision. Good Luck and let me know if there is anything I can do to help.


*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:

*Welcome to AT*

:wav:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## BowArmory Girl (Nov 22, 2010)

*Just wanted to stop by and say Hi !!
* *Hope your Holidays are GREAT !*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------

